# Treemont insert... help



## Ryangorms (Feb 5, 2019)

so i foubd a treemont wood stove insert and after a few hours of wrestling it out of the ladies house i now have it in my garage waiting to be brought in and installed. I have called a few local stove shops and no one wants to install anything they havent sold themselves. So its looking like i am going to have to do it myself. Seems pretty straight forward. But not having an owners manual and not being able to source one on the web has left me with a few questions. I need to know what size liner i will need to bring down my existing brick chimney. Also need to figure out where the big steel/copper (not sure which) plates go. I assume inside of the stove but not sure. So i am hoping maybe someone here has an old owners manual or knowledge or even has one of these inserts and can send me pictures of the inside. Any and all help/suggestions would be helpful


----------



## bholler (Feb 5, 2019)

Ryangorms said:


> so i foubd a treemont wood stove insert and after a few hours of wrestling it out of the ladies house i now have it in my garage waiting to be brought in and installed. I have called a few local stove shops and no one wants to install anything they havent sold themselves. So its looking like i am going to have to do it myself. Seems pretty straight forward. But not having an owners manual and not being able to source one on the web has left me with a few questions. I need to know what size liner i will need to bring down my existing brick chimney. Also need to figure out where the big steel/copper (not sure which) plates go. I assume inside of the stove but not sure. So i am hoping maybe someone here has an old owners manual or knowledge or even has one of these inserts and can send me pictures of the inside. Any and all help/suggestions would be helpful


What size is the outlet on the stove?  You need to match your liner to that.


----------



## Ryangorms (Feb 5, 2019)

I will have to check when i get home. But i do know it is an oval as opposed to a round outlet


----------



## Ryangorms (Feb 5, 2019)

Whats the proper way to measure that style outlet?


----------



## bholler (Feb 5, 2019)

Ryangorms said:


> Whats the proper way to measure that style outlet?


You need to figure out the volume of that outlet and match it to the volume of the liner.  I would guess it is 8" but you need to confirm that


----------



## Ryangorms (Feb 5, 2019)

bholler said:


> You need to figure out the volume of that outlet and match it to the volume of the liner.  I would guess it is 8" but you need to confirm that



Sorry for asking so many questions as im new to woodstoves. But is there a formula or any tools online to figure out the volume?


----------



## bholler (Feb 5, 2019)

The easy way is figure it out is to do it in 2 parts.  Find the area of the circular parts.  Both ends make a full circle them the center rectangle.


----------

